# Terrariums for Deroplatys desiccata



## f.wattiez (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

Here will terras them that I use in this moment!

no partly high mosquito net, but of the mosquito net on the 3 paroies of will terra. 3 ventilations partly low and 1 ventilations partly high!

Terrarium for females :





Terrarium for males :





Overall picture :





Terrarium for the moult of the stage subadulte at the adult stage (tested with success for 2 females D. desiccata, 4 females D. truncata, 2 females H. coronatus) : Partly high mosquito net, one or two branches so that the specimen can go up if it falls. I make sure that the specimen is on the mosquito net! A large partly low ventilation because the medium is very wet! For the subsrat 5cm of vermiculite, saturated with water.









Bests regards, François!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the setup, are they hard to breed?


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful species!!


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 31, 2009)

i like there cages, pretty creative. I respect people who make there own stuff partly cause thats how i had to start, ive made like 3-4 cages from stuff around the house, and a few out of wood. Nice setup!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice. How would you rate truncata in terms of difficulty with labata or desiccata?


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,

Thank you for your compliments!

This species is not difficult to raise!

- Moisture in the air: 80% approximately, it are thus necessary to humidify regularly! for this reason I use a subsrat like vermiculite.

- the moult imaginale is not obvious, but while taking precautions, that occurs well! A high terrarium and without supports, except partly high!

- Coupling: How Sphodromantis, you can start it! The male is apprehensive. On the other hand so that the male jumps on the female, it is necessary generally that it moves!

- Incubation: I have a ooth laid on July 11th and it did not hatch! Either I encounter difficulties or I am impatient… I would say pulverization every 2 day and 25/30° (moisture in the air: approximately 80%

With a little experiment in the tropical species living in an moist environment, each one can make a success of this species!

On the other hand, this information results from personal experiences and are not to take for general information! After 20 or 30 years of breeding, can be: D

Bests regards, François!


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 1, 2009)

For D. Truncata,

the coupling seems to pose problem! It seems to me that it is necessary to wait more than one month so that the female is ready! The male is small, smaller than a male D. lobata! It does one or two moults of less than the female!

I have 4 adult females, 2 males subadultes, and of males subsubadultes! I hope to arrive at something : D

Christian could surely bring some precise details! I begin, same if I have a little experience…

Bests regards, François!


----------

